# Advice



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all hope ur all ok

I need some basic advice please

I don't have period and saw consultant today forgot so any things  to ask him

He told me we can start and pick donor sperm for IUI in feb I asked over drugs he said would cost around £200 for this anyone know what these could be?

Anyone used European sperm bank? How many virals would I need ? Anyone dealt with them?

Anyone know the process.


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi there i only know about the drugs for iui and it is about 200 i had bruselin (cant spell it.) gonal f and hcg. gud luck xx


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Reply thanks ok I thought he must have missed a zero off lol

I see your just going through it what have you had to do whole process he confused me so much when I went lol

Keeping fingers crossed for u xxxx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

i had IUI with super ovulation. so two jabs a day for a week, scans to check follicles then the IUI procedure and two trigger shots, just waiting now to see if its worked. i bought the drugs from a separate company as the clinic said they were a few pennies cheaper. all delivered fine and in fact the injections were not as bad as i thought they would be. 
where are you on the journey?
xx


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am about to buy donor from ESB and hopefully starting feb so nervous 

I don't have periods and have 12 small follicles on each ovary so so worried


----------



## mochasquared (Oct 7, 2012)

Read the beginner's guide (third sticky on this forum) that might answer some of your questions. Do your clinic not give you some leaflets to read in your own time?  It is hard to remember everything you want to ask about when you are with the consultant.  There are lots of helpful people on this forum - once the Jan/Feb thread starts in Jan you can join there and you will be in good company with people who are starting out like you, and other who have more experience to share, and will help you talk through any worries and questions.


----------

